# 2019 Loam Wolf eMTB shootout



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

And the winner is.....

The Most Comprehensive E-Bike Shootout in North America


----------



## Phantomtracer (Jan 13, 2004)

No Rocky Mountain altitude. This bike has very little written about it. Wish more reviews would be done.


----------



## Leethal (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice format. looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm surprised at the winner, it seems like the reviewers prefer the Pivot, but felt like they had to give the nod to the Norco for some vague set of criteria that only a "real ebiker" would understand.

It is a nice way to advertise the bikes, though a few good bikes were left out as Phantomtrace mentioned. 

I'd like see a head to head between the Pivot and the Fezzari 

What's amazing to me is how much the ebike offerings have matured in the past few three years. That selection of bikes is pretty sweet!


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

It's also a bit odd to put the $10k Shuttle up there but a much cheaper build of the Levo. Wouldn't even have to go to the S-Works, they could have compared with the Expert and still been close to $2k cheaper than the Pivot.


----------



## westernmtb (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

There will be more Emtbs to review in the coming years. I hope they go thru each model in detail and discuss its pros/cons like they do in the Bible of Bikes test. 

Im surprised the Shuttle didn’t get much love. The RM Powerplay needs to be a part of this test and properly reviewed as well.

These Ebikes are getting really sweet with each new generation. The future is bright for us “Electric Motor Riders”


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope Pivot puts out a Shuttle with build options similar to what they do for their other bikes, then the 10k price tag wouldn't be a factor. The only reason I bought a Shuttle for my wife is the discount we received (8k out the door).

I also think the reviewers need to conduct a round two comparing the bikes they missed, like then Wire Peak, which was likely not available when the reviews were being done.

Another thing that ebike reviews could incorporate is non professional riders, women, youth, people with disabilities, people who are not fit, put these folks through a short course on how to review a bike, give them a checklist/log, let them ride on a variety of terrain, then summarize the results.

I suspect there are few if any people reading this ebike forum who are similar in age, fitness, and ability to the Loam Wolf reviewers.

That ^ is a big oops ?



nilswalk said:


> It's also a bit odd to put the $10k Shuttle up there but a much cheaper build of the Levo. Wouldn't even have to go to the S-Works, they could have compared with the Expert and still been close to $2k cheaper than the Pivot.


----------

